# de wormers



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

with this new foster dog i have i want to deworm him and give him a seven way shot, what dewromer do u sugest? i have checked his stools and besides them being loose i see nothing abnormal about them, im just worming him just in case. 

i was thinking of using Safe-Guard 10% Suspension (Fenbendazole)


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Can you just run into the vet and get some wormer. I use strongid-t always have. My vets just draws up the amount I need and it is like $3.00 for a 45-50# dog.


----------



## Howardsperformancek9 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi,
I really don't like safeguard as you have to give it 3 days in a row. However, if you already have it, 1 ml per 4.4 pounds of weight, twice a day for 3 days in a row. So, about 11.5 ml for a 50 pound dog. I like Pamix(pyrantel pamoate) 1 ml per 10 pounds, one day and then again a week later.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

I also prefer Panacur and strongid

You can order them both from Foster and Smith

Panacur

Panacur, a broad-spectrum anthelmintic (deworming medication) that contains fenbendazole as the active ingredient. It is used to treat both immature and mature roundworms as well as hookworms, whipworms, tapeworms, intestinal flukes and the protozoa Giardia in dogs. Fenbendazole is a benzimidizole-class dewormer.

*Dosing*
Recommended dosage is 100 milligrams per about 2.2 pounds of body weight for routine treatment. For dogs weighing over 65 pounds, an extra one-half gram of fenbendazole is required for each five 11 pounds of additional body weight. Panacur powder is administered over three days by sprinkling a packet with the required amount over the food. Repeat treatment is recommended every three to six months or more. Dogs in kennels may require treatment every six to eight weeks.

*Side Effects*
Fenbendazole is considered quite safe. Even at high doses, it is usually non-toxic. There is small risk of anaphylactic shock from treating a heavy worm infestation, but this is due to the parasites dying off in very large numbers. Vomiting may occur after treatment, but this is rare. Dead worms may be observed in a dog's stool after administering. Allergic reaction may occur. Panacur should not be used in a dog with a known hypersensitivity to fenbendazole.

*Considerations*
Your dog may have worms and show no outward signs or symptoms. A bloated belly from heavy worm infections may be seen in young puppies. Large numbers of Toxocara canis roundworms may be lethal and can even be spread to humans through contact with infected feces. A regular deworming program is a vital aspect of your dog's health and well-being.

_______________________________________________

Strongid

Almost every puppy either is born with worms or contracts them through his mother's milk. The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention advises that puppies as young as 2 weeks old be treated for Canine roundworm, which are easily passed both from animal to animal and from animals to humans.

*How Strongid Works*
Strongid paralyzes the worms so they can't attach to your pet's intestines.The worms are evacuated in the stool.

*Strongid Dosage*
The correct Strongid dosage for dogs, is 1 ml of the 50 mg/ml suspension for every 10 lbs. of your pet's weight. Give her a dose every other week for six weeks (three total doses) to completely remove her infestation.

*Adminstering Strongid*
Shake the bottle thoroughly. Using an oral syringe, draw the proper dose from the bottle and squirt it into your dog's mouth. 
Your dog can take Strongid on either a full or an empty stomach.

*Strongid Side Effects*
Dogs receiving daily pyrantel pamoate doses of 20 mg/2.2 lbs. of body weight for three months suffered no side effects. Those getting 50 mg/2.2 lbs.of weight for the same period, however, had unspecified symptoms of toxicity.

The effective dose of Strongid is so small and your dog's intestines will absorb so little of it that you don't have to worry about about side effects if you use it correctly.

*Medications to Avoid*
Don't use Strongid if you are already treating your pet with another worming medication. If you're treating your dog for fleas with an organophosphate-based spray or flea collar, don't give him Strongid. Some common organophosphates are sevin and ectoral.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

ditto on the Panacur


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Pancur and Strongid are decent wormers... I've also had great sucess with Drontel

EDIT: Unlike Pancur and Strongid which is a liquid, the Drontel is a chewable tab. I get it from the vet.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

thanks everyone


----------

